# New Outbacker Member



## psizemore (Mar 8, 2005)

WANT TO THANK EVERYONE FOR THEIR POSTS. I HAVE ENJOYED READING THEM AND APPRECIATE ALL THE HELP ON TOWING. WE HAVE JUST PURCHASED A 2005 OUTBACK 28BHS AND WILL TAKE POSSESION FRIDAY. LOOKING FORWARD BEING A MEMBER OF THIS SITE. THIS SITE HAS BEEN VERY HELPFUL WITH ISSUES I HAD AND I AM JUST STARTING TO REALLY EXPLORE THIS SITE.

PAT & JERRY


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

Congrats Pat and Jerry! Where ya'll from?

Randy


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Welcome Pat & Jerry. You'll love the 28BHS


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Welcome to the group










Mike

Turn off your caps lock, it's kind of like shouting.....thru the computer


----------



## psizemore (Mar 8, 2005)

camping479 said:


> Welcome to the group
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the Welcome Mike and sorry about the caps lock. We have to use all cap locks at work and it tends to spill over into my personal messages. Will try and do better.

Pat


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Congrats and Welcome to the gang
Don action


----------



## Jacko (Feb 14, 2005)

psizemore said:


> WANT TO THANK EVERYONE FOR THEIR POSTS. I HAVE ENJOYED READING THEM AND APPRECIATE ALL THE HELP ON TOWING. WE HAVE JUST PURCHASED A 2005 OUTBACK 28BHS AND WILL TAKE POSSESION FRIDAY. LOOKING FORWARD BEING A MEMBER OF THIS SITE. THIS SITE HAS BEEN VERY HELPFUL WITH ISSUES I HAD AND I AM JUST STARTING TO REALLY EXPLORE THIS SITE.
> 
> PAT & JERRY
> [snapback]27854[/snapback]​


Welcome...welcome..
the 28 BHS (big house scooter) is a dandy of a RV. We just bought a 05 OB 28 BHS and we love it. what are you towing with?

Jacko


----------



## psizemore (Mar 8, 2005)

Castle Rock Outbackers said:


> Congrats Pat and Jerry! Where ya'll from?
> 
> Randy
> [snapback]27857[/snapback]​


Randy:
We are from Oxford, North Carolina. In case you have never heard of Oxford, it is about 40 miles North of Raleigh, NC and about 20 miles from the Virgina Line. We are about 40 miles from Chapel Hill, NC and about 30 miles from Durham NC. We have the NC State Wolfpack and the Duke Blue Devils and the Carolina Tarheels all within reach. Looking forward to being a member of the Outbackers.
Pat & Jerry


----------



## luckywpc (Mar 12, 2005)

am new at this so forgive any mistakes. was also looking at 28bhs but at a show here in dover delaware my wife and i saw the new sydney 31rqs and felt it would be perfect for us. havnt got it as yet and as im a novice camper im a little nervous but excited. tv is a 2005 titan. this is a great site and info is great. helpful suggestions are appreciated.

thanks paul c


----------



## Bigdaddy (Mar 14, 2005)

Welcome Pat and Jerry. My family also joined the Outback family today with the purchase of a 27 RSDS.

Terry and Jen


----------



## drobe5150 (Jan 21, 2005)

another new 28bhs owner,whoo hoo







congrats on the new rig. what color is your interior?


----------



## campntn (Feb 20, 2005)

WELCOME!! Fellow southerner here in Tennessee. This forum was EXTREMELY helpful in helping me get my 21RS recently. And we haven't been disappointed. 
Outbackers rock!


----------



## 1stTimeAround (Sep 22, 2004)

Pat and Jerry,

Welcome to the forum!

Please take some time and look at the Mid Atlantic Outbackers Rally, coming up April 1-3. All the info. can be found in the "Rally" forum.

Again, welcome!!

Jason


----------



## RVCarolina (Jul 31, 2004)

Welcome Pat and Jerry, Cool rig! Hope you-all enjoy!
Fred.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Welcome, and congrats. Keystone must be making a mint lately! Lots of new units!


----------



## psizemore (Mar 8, 2005)

drobe5150 said:


> another new 28bhs owner,whoo hoo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I BELIEVE THEY CALL IT FAWN.
PAT AND JERRY


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

luckywpc,

The 31RQS is a great looking TT! But, are you sure your Titan has the wheelbase and towing capability of pulling that size TT? Just curious.

Mark


----------



## CamperDC (Oct 30, 2003)

Hey Lucky,

I was thinking the same thing as Mark. I don't have all the numbers, but I would take extra time and make very sure that the Titan can handle the 31RQS. That 31RQS is one big TT. Spending more time up front checking and rechecking the numbers is a much better choice then having to trade up a brand new (2005) TV.

I wish I had done a better job up front when I bought mine. Within the first year I had to trade up my TV.

There are several posts here about how to determine if your TV can handle the TT your are interested it.

Whatever you decide, they are both very nice rigs.

Good Luck and Happy Camping

Doug


----------

